# Opera Mini.xap



## maruf8 (Apr 1, 2017)

Can anyone provide me the original opera mini.xap from Opera Software?? Or can anyone tell me how to run the ported Opera Mobile 10.xap in Windows 10 Mobile??


----------



## dxdy (Apr 1, 2017)

if you installed Opera Mini before, now you can reinstall it in Store library (dont use search, just go to apps library and browse there)....

but here is xap file in attachment, just rename zip to xap and deploy


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 2, 2017)

dxdy said:


> if you installed Opera Mini before, now you can reinstall it in Store library (dont use search, just go to apps library and browse there)....
> 
> but here is xap file in attachment, just rename zip to xap and deploy

Click to collapse



 Thank you very much sir?


----------



## madb1lly (Jul 13, 2017)

Just what I was after, very helpful thanks.


----------



## chanbhavane (Jul 21, 2017)

dxdy said:


> if you installed Opera Mini before, now you can reinstall it in Store library (dont use search, just go to apps library and browse there)....
> 
> but here is xap file in attachment, just rename zip to xap and deploy

Click to collapse



Thanks i got what i wanted :good:


----------



## sarath11kb (Nov 24, 2018)

dxdy said:


> if you installed Opera Mini before, now you can reinstall it in Store library (dont use search, just go to apps library and browse there)....
> 
> but here is xap file in attachment, just rename zip to xap and deploy

Click to collapse



the deployment app isnt showing it when it shows the xap files


----------

